# Pictures



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I finally posted a few pictures in my gallery. 
rats nest (not my mod)








Maxx Fan
Filter system


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Jared -

That looks just like mine







Bunch of trash under there, what happened to taking pride in your work?!?


----------



## darencmarshall (Feb 17, 2005)

Whoa,
Do they all look like that? I can see a weekend worth of work under there. Need a 500 pack of cable ties, 30-50 support clips, chaff tape, and lots of labor. I work as an industrial controls electrician and can't stand a mess like that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jared...
We have good taste!

We both drive NISSAN TITANS, 
Camp in KEYSTONE OUTBACKS,
use the Prodigy, are cat & dog people,
and have the same shed in our yards!

Nice mods!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

How do I find your gallery?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mgonzo2u said:


> How do I find your gallery?
> [snapback]28027[/snapback]​


At the top of every page, under Vern's black truck is a Gallery link. Inside there go to members, then to NOT YET.

Jared


----------

